# Element x Aspire Gusto mini pods



## Halfdaft

Hi all,

I picked up a gusto mini at Vapecon from Juicy Joes and I'm loving this little device. The only issue is that I can't seem to find anyone that stocks the pods.

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mc_zamo

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I picked up a gusto mini at Vapecon from Juicy Joes and I'm loving this little device. The only issue is that I can't seem to find anyone that stocks the pods.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!


I believe Vape Republic have stock of these Pods. check them out here... I knw they also stock the devices. @Vape Republic is champion and will be able to help you with any questions you have
http://www.vape-republic.co.za/element-designer-nicotine-salts/


----------



## Chris du Toit

Hi @Halfdaft Customs , Juicy Joes will have the pods on their site later today! I will send you a PM once they are loaded.


----------



## Vape Republic

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I picked up a gusto mini at Vapecon from Juicy Joes and I'm loving this little device. The only issue is that I can't seem to find anyone that stocks the pods.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!



Hi @Halfdaft Customs, We are in the process of rolling out the Devices and Pods at a few stores around the country. 

Please feel free to give me a call on 0728677227, If you have any issues.

Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Halfdaft

Vape Republic said:


> Hi @Halfdaft Customs, We are in the process of rolling out the Devices and Pods at a few stores around the country.
> 
> Please feel free to give me a call on 0728677227, If you have any issues.
> 
> Thanks Buddy!


Just sent you guys an email.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vape Republic

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Just sent you guys an email.
> Thanks a bunch!


Only a Pleasure! 
Glad You enjoying our products


----------



## Andre

@Vape Republic, I am wondering why nicotine salt e-juices are recommended for low powered devices and not for sub ohm vaping? 

Is it correct that the Gusto has a 900 mAh battery? 

Can you give us a list of the stores that will be carrying the Gusto and Pods?


----------



## Vape Republic

Andre said:


> @Vape Republic, I am wondering why nicotine salt e-juices are recommended for low powered devices and not for sub ohm vaping?
> 
> Is it correct that the Gusto has a 900 mAh battery?
> 
> Can you give us a list of the stores that will be carrying the Gusto and Pods?



Hi Andre,

1) So here's my understanding about sub-ohming and Nicotine salts. 
Vapor is created from vaporizing juice. To get more vapor, you're going to need to burn more juice. If you don't cut back to a lower mg/ml of nicotine, you'll start consuming much more nicotine as you consume more juice. This is why high-vapor devices like RDAs and sub-tanks come with recommendations to cut back on juice strength - if you vape three times as much juice by volume, you only need 1/3 of the nicotine content to keep your consumption constant. 
So this is why we use low powered devices for Nicotine salts. Less vapor = More Nicotine 

2) You are correct! 900ma battery. 
For more information about The device and Pods, please visit: http://www.vape-republic.co.za/element-designer-nicotine-salts/

3) As soon as we roll out the Devices and Pods, I will update everyone accordingly through This forum, and on our website.

I hope this information helps You out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## arbdullah

Vape Republic said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> 1) So here's my understanding about sub-ohming and Nicotine salts.
> Vapor is created from vaporizing juice. To get more vapor, you're going to need to burn more juice. If you don't cut back to a lower mg/ml of nicotine, you'll start consuming much more nicotine as you consume more juice. This is why high-vapor devices like RDAs and sub-tanks come with recommendations to cut back on juice strength - if you vape three times as much juice by volume, you only need 1/3 of the nicotine content to keep your consumption constant.
> So this is why we use low powered devices for Nicotine salts. Less vapor = More Nicotine
> 
> 2) You are correct! 900ma battery.
> For more information about The device and Pods, please visit: http://www.vape-republic.co.za/element-designer-nicotine-salts/
> 
> 3) As soon as we roll out the Devices and Pods, I will update everyone accordingly through This forum, and on our website.
> 
> I hope this information helps You out.


Maybe you could send out a unit or two to one of our well-regarded reviewers so they can let the vaping public know what they think. *cough* @KZOR 

I'm curious to know how the gusto vapes for someone who is used to and enjoys dripping 3MG, seeing as 20MG is enough to give anyone pause. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape Republic

arbdullah said:


> Maybe you could send out a unit or two to one of our well-regarded reviewers so they can let the vaping public know what they think. *cough* @KZOR
> 
> I'm curious to know how the gusto vapes for someone who is used to and enjoys dripping 3MG, seeing as 20MG is enough to give anyone pause.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Devices have been given already. Keep an eye out for the reviews soon..


----------



## Halfdaft

arbdullah said:


> Maybe you could send out a unit or two to one of our well-regarded reviewers so they can let the vaping public know what they think. *cough* @KZOR
> 
> I'm curious to know how the gusto vapes for someone who is used to and enjoys dripping 3MG, seeing as 20MG is enough to give anyone pause.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Though it may not be as good as some of the other reviewers here, I'm thinking of writing a review for the Gusto.


----------



## Jengz

I know I'm not grounded enough in the vape community to review this product for it to even have a slight impact on what people think but man I'm I loving this product... it's perfection for me! And plz get the honey roasted tobacco if tobaccos are your thing! It's next level

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Republic

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Though it may not be as good as some of the other reviewers here, I'm thinking of writing a review for the Gusto.


That'll be Great @Halfdaft Customs


----------



## Spongebob

I posted a study/review on nicotine salts some time back with the pros and cons if you want to read up on it? 

@Silver if you can maybe move/link to this thread?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> I posted a study/review on nicotine salts some time back with the pros and cons if you want to read up on it?
> 
> @Silver if you can maybe move/link to this thread?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Found it thanks @Spongebob - http://vaping411.com/nicotine-salts/

Very interesting. Seems the Juul e-liquids have benzoic acid added. Wonder if it is the case here too?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hami

Thinking of buying the gusto mini for my nic cravings, if anyone who owns one can please give me an indication of how long the pods last with daily use?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdaft

Hami said:


> Thinking of buying the gusto mini for my nic cravings, if anyone who owns one can please give me an indication of how long the pods last with daily use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


In my experience they last about a week, you don't need to vape as much with them because of the high nic content. It will most definitely satisfy your cravings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Hami said:


> Thinking of buying the gusto mini for my nic cravings, if anyone who owns one can please give me an indication of how long the pods last with daily use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


My pods been lasting me about 8 days... if you using it and vaping should last between 8-10 days.
Also meeting my nic cravings better than anything else I've tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hami

Ok great, thanks guys, that's about 3/4 pods a month  

Going to pick this up at month end, tried the honey tobacco at vapecon and it's truly magnificent

Fetching my twisp cue today  
R399 for the device and 3 pods
Couldn't pass on this deal 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Hami said:


> Ok great, thanks guys, that's about 3/4 pods a month
> 
> Going to pick this up at month end, tried the honey tobacco at vapecon and it's truly magnificent
> 
> Fetching my twisp cue today
> R399 for the device and 3 pods
> Couldn't pass on this deal
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Let me know how the cue matches up once u have both in hand. I must say I'm loving this high nic mtl stealth vaping. It has truly helped my progress.

Ps: the honey roasted is amazing, and your next best should be the pink lemonade


----------



## Hami

Jengz said:


> Let me know how the cue matches up once u have both in hand. I must say I'm loving this high nic mtl stealth vaping. It has truly helped my progress.
> 
> Ps: the honey roasted is amazing, and your next best should be the pink lemonade


Yep will definitely compare the two asap
Yeah I'm a huge fan of mtl vapes for high nic  ninja vaping at work
I'm hoping one of these two devices finally converts my wife! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Ninja vaping while marking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hami

Initial impressions:
Form factor is amazing
Throat hit and flavour is great, however I feel the gusto delivers better in this regard
Pods last about 350 puffs, so will see what sort of mileage I get from one
Pods are 20 or 24mg 
Air draw is very tight, a little hard for me to mtl and I actually prefer to use this straight to lung for the throat hit
For the price, form factor and convenience I'd give this 10/10 for now

The gusto will still get my money at month end  but this is perfect for super stealthy ninja business






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Hami said:


> Initial impressions:
> Form factor is amazing
> Throat hit and flavour is great, however I feel the gusto delivers better in this regard
> Pods last about 350 puffs, so will see what sort of mileage I get from one
> Pods are 20 or 24mg
> Air draw is very tight, a little hard for me to mtl and I actually prefer to use this straight to lung for the throat hit
> For the price, form factor and convenience I'd give this 10/10 for now
> 
> The gusto will still get my money at month end  but this is perfect for super stealthy ninja business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Whats the price for the pods and how many pods do you get?


----------



## Hami

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Whats the price for the pods and how many pods do you get?


R399 for the device and 3 pods
Individual pods are R45


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz

Hami said:


> Initial impressions:
> Form factor is amazing
> Throat hit and flavour is great, however I feel the gusto delivers better in this regard
> Pods last about 350 puffs, so will see what sort of mileage I get from one
> Pods are 20 or 24mg
> Air draw is very tight, a little hard for me to mtl and I actually prefer to use this straight to lung for the throat hit
> For the price, form factor and convenience I'd give this 10/10 for now
> 
> The gusto will still get my money at month end  but this is perfect for super stealthy ninja business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks for this, was considering getting one but I just tried one and also feel the flavour doesn't pull through as well as the gusto and also, quite a tight draw... looks like ill be sticking to the gusto for my stealth vaping and nic cravings, no need changing from something that you love so much


----------



## Halfdaft

Hami said:


> R399 for the device and 3 pods
> Individual pods are R45
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


My only worry is that the nic in the Cue pods won't be as smooth as the gusto. It has such a pleasant throat hit and the nic is so smooth on the inhale!


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> Thanks for this, was considering getting one but I just tried one and also feel the flavour doesn't pull through as well as the gusto and also, quite a tight draw... looks like ill be sticking to the gusto for my stealth vaping and nic cravings, no need changing from something that you love so much


The funniest thing about the gusto is that its probably my favourite device that I've owned in a long while. The pros far outweigh the cons.


----------



## Hami

Gusto is far superior 
And from your comments looks like it will be cheaper to run on pods

The form factor of the cue is probably what I enjoy about it most 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape Republic

Halfdaft Customs said:


> My only worry is that the nic in the Cue pods won't be as smooth as the gusto. It has such a pleasant throat hit and the nic is so smooth on the inhale!



You're concerns are absolutely spot on Buddy.

This is the beauty of Elements' Nicotine salts.

The key differences between Nicotine salts and traditional e-liquid is the inhale/exhale characteristics, as well as the smoothness of Ns20. 

The magic is not in the tiny, easy to use device. The magic is not in the conveniently pre-filled Pods....The magic is in the NICOTINE SALTS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> The funniest thing about the gusto is that its probably my favourite device that I've owned in a long while. The pros far outweigh the cons.


Same! I always thought that more cloud is better and these small devices are poor but man oh man, the gusto is my best purchase of 2017


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> Same! I always thought that more cloud is better and these small devices are poor but man oh man, the gusto is my best purchase of 2017


Not to mention the flavour that these little devices push!


----------



## arbdullah

For those running the gusto, what device is it replacing? @Jengz @Halfdaft Customs


----------



## Jengz

arbdullah said:


> For those running the gusto, what device is it replacing? @Jengz @Halfdaft Customs


For me it's replacing all my setups hahaha... it's something new in the market, or the first I've seen and had of this sort


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Not to mention the flavour that these little devices push!


Have you tried all the pods?


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> Have you tried all the pods?


Not yet, I'm slowly working my way through them.


----------



## Jengz

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Not yet, I'm slowly working my way through them.


I've had both tobaccos, pink lemonade and watermelon chill... honey roasted tobacco is in the lead for me, next on the list is the menthol known as 'frost'


----------



## Halfdaft

Jengz said:


> I've had both tobaccos, pink lemonade and watermelon chill... honey roasted tobacco is in the lead for me, next on the list is the menthol known as 'frost'


Aka the perfect menthol


----------



## Vape_r

@Vape Republic do you have an online store?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Vape_r said:


> @Vape Republic do you have an online store?


There is stock here:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/?latest=1&orderby=date


----------



## Vape Republic

Good morning @Vape_r 

We don't have an online store. 
You can however contact us via our website: http://www.vape-republic.co.za/contact-us/ If You need help or have any queries regarding our products.


----------



## Jengz

Vape_r said:


> @Vape Republic do you have an online store?


I purchased at vapecon and before the stock was out on the shelves in the stores I spoke to @Vape Republic, the guys name is Akeel, had pods the next day! Great service and advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hami

So some feedback regarding the twisp pods
It took me exactly a day to finish one pod, this was with medium/heavy use
For R45 a pod it seems like twisp is tapping into the pack a day market
A little too steep for my liking although it did manage to defeat my nic cravings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Hami said:


> So some feedback regarding the twisp pods
> It took me exactly a day to finish one pod, this was with medium/heavy use
> For R45 a pod it seems like twisp is tapping into the pack a day market
> A little too steep for my liking although it did manage to defeat my nic cravings


How does the nic quality compare to the Gusto ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hami

Halfdaft Customs said:


> How does the nic quality compare to the Gusto ?


I can't give you an accurate comparison as I don't own the gusto yet 
But from my little time with the gusto I'd say the nic quality in the gusto is far superior (nic salts being the large attributing factor)
The cue is not bad but loses this battle 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Hami said:


> I can't give you an accurate comparison as I don't own the gusto yet
> But from my little time with the gusto I'd say the nic quality in the gusto is far superior (nic salts being the large attributing factor)
> The cue is not bad but loses this battle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback, just reassuring me that the gusto is still the one for me. How's the flavour range on the twisp?


----------



## Hami

Jengz said:


> Thanks for the feedback, just reassuring me that the gusto is still the one for me. How's the flavour range on the twisp?


Only three flavours currently 
Tobacco, rebel, polar mint 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45

Can someone explain the pods for the gusto to me? How many do u get? How do U refill? Especially interested in nic salts. @Halfdaft Customs my man tune me bud


----------



## Jengz

Scouse45 said:


> Can someone explain the pods for the gusto to me? How many do u get? How do U refill? Especially interested in nic salts. @Halfdaft Customs my man tune me bud


Pods are sold either in packs of two or singles, this is sold separately to the device, some vendors might have combo deals, not too sure of pricing of that. The pods are R130 bucks a pop from vapers corner and lasts me between 8-10 days.

The nic salts means that there is high quantity of nic in the juice which the pod is filled with, at 20mg, however the throat hit is exceptional! 

So effectively you are satisfying your body with a lot less vaping and a lot faster.

I have tried refilling the pods and yes there is sort of a way to do it but without having nic salt ejuice in the pod, its like normal mtl vaping. 

Pods come in 5 flavours if I'm not mistaken, all element eliquid. 

When I'm done with the pod, I chuck it out and put a new one in. Works extremely well for me as I was spending around 170 bucks a week on the stinkies, so a lot cheaper, no effort and of course a lot healthier.

I am not too clued up about nic salts and how it works through the system but the absorption rate differs to your regular nicotine if I'm not mistaken.

@Vape Republic will be able to help us out there.

Also, Phil dunkley has done a review on this device and the pods in his vapecon video about 30 minutes into the video.

I know I'm not of much help but yeah... I'm a fanboy and love this thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Jengz said:


> Pods are sold either in packs of two or singles, this is sold separately to the device, some vendors might have combo deals, not too sure of pricing of that. The pods are R130 bucks a pop from vapers corner and lasts me between 8-10 days.
> 
> The nic salts means that there is high quantity of nic in the juice which the pod is filled with, at 20mg, however the throat hit is exceptional!
> 
> So effectively you are satisfying your body with a lot less vaping and a lot faster.
> 
> I have tried refilling the pods and yes there is sort of a way to do it but without having nic salt ejuice in the pod, its like normal mtl vaping.
> 
> Pods come in 5 flavours if I'm not mistaken, all element eliquid.
> 
> When I'm done with the pod, I chuck it out and put a new one in. Works extremely well for me as I was spending around 170 bucks a week on the stinkies, so a lot cheaper, no effort and of course a lot healthier.
> 
> I am not too clued up about nic salts and how it works through the system but the absorption rate differs to your regular nicotine if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> @Vape Republic will be able to help us out there.
> 
> Also, Phil dunkley has done a review on this device and the pods in his vapecon video about 30 minutes into the video.
> 
> I know I'm not of much help but yeah... I'm a fanboy and love this thing


That's excellent my bud thanks a ton. U happen to know where I can find phil'S video?


----------



## Jengz

Scouse45 said:


> That's excellent my bud thanks a ton. U happen to know where I can find phil'S video?


Here we go



Sorry I don't know how to insert bookmarks yet


----------



## Halfdaft

Scouse45 said:


> Can someone explain the pods for the gusto to me? How many do u get? How do U refill? Especially interested in nic salts. @Halfdaft Customs my man tune me bud


I see its already been explained
I'd recommend getting one bud, its super discreet as well.


----------



## Scouse45

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I see its already been explained
> I'd recommend getting one bud, its super discreet as well.


Can u use it MTL that's my style hey! Jus worried I go through pods too fast


----------



## Halfdaft

Scouse45 said:


> Can u use it MTL that's my style hey! Jus worried I go through pods too fast


I thought the same, but you don't need to vape as much with it because of the nic content. I have between five and ten puffs and I'm good. It's not really a device you would use as your main, but as something you grab when you're popping out of the house quickly.
Personally I use it for when I'm driving or when I have to go see clients, its effective and has low cloud production, and the flavor is crazy good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I thought the same, but you don't need to vape as much with it because of the nic content. I have between five and ten puffs and I'm good. It's not really a device you would use as your main, but as something you grab when you're popping out of the house quickly.
> Personally I use it for when I'm driving or when I have to go see clients, its effective and has low cloud production, and the flavor is crazy good!


Thanks brother appreciate it okes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ

Any news on the list of Vendors keeping this device?


----------



## Vape Republic

ShamZ said:


> Any news on the list of Vendors keeping this device?



Here's a list of vendors that are stocked up for now:

@Vapers Corner - http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/
Juicy Joes - http://juicyjoes.co.za/
Ace of Vapes - https://web.facebook.com/ACE-of-VAPES-1288780514490801/?_rdc=1&_rdr
J&J Emporium - https://www.jjemporium.co.za/
The ECig store - https://www.theecigstore.co.za/

If You need more help, please leave us a message: http://www.vape-republic.co.za/contact-us/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Halfdaft Customs just seen the Gusto pods on Sir Vape's website


----------



## Hooked

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I picked up a gusto mini at Vapecon from Juicy Joes and I'm loving this little device. The only issue is that I can't seem to find anyone that stocks the pods.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!


J

@Halfdaft Customs I also bought a Gusto Mini about a week ago - and I also love it!! I bought mine - AND CARTRIDGES - from Sir Vape, because Juicy Joes was out of stock of the Gusto Mini, as per their website.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> J
> 
> @Halfdaft Customs I also bought a Gusto Mini about a week ago - and I also love it!! I bought mine - AND CARTRIDGES - from Sir Vape, because Juicy Joes was out of stock of the Gusto Mini, as per their website.



@Halfdaft Customs FYI The Vape Industry also stocks the cartridges. I ordered more along with the Nic Booster about a week ago. Their service is impeccable! @Naeem_M


----------



## Hooked

Hami said:


> Thinking of buying the gusto mini for my nic cravings, if anyone who owns one can please give me an indication of how long the pods last with daily use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


@Hami For me a pod lasts 3 days, but the nic is STRONG so I don't use it all the time - just a puff or two from time and I also take small puffs. However, if I allowed myself to use it all the time, I would be able to do so.


----------



## Hooked

For anyone who is thinking of buying the Gusto Mini - DO! I just love it! Instant firing, fantastic throat hit and strong nic. It's so small that if you're out and about it's easy to pop it into your pocket (it doesn't leak!) or handbag. Neither do you need to cart a bottle of juice around with you as the pods are also small enough for your pocket or handbag. The device has a window allowing you to see how much liquid is left, so you might not even need to take an extra pod with you.

The flavours which I've tried so far are the Pink Lemonade (nice and refreshing) and currently Strawberry Whip (pleasant, soft flavour with a definite taste of strawberry. Awesome flavours so far and no overwhelming sweetness. 

As I said somewhere on the forum, if I'd tried this before I started vaping, I would never have got into vaping at all. No that I'm sorry that I have, just saying ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

The life of a gusto makes my life lekker

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 117340
> 
> The life of a gusto makes my life lekker



@Jengz and especially at Kirstenbosch Gardens! Lovely pic!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> @Jengz and especially at Kirstenbosch Gardens! Lovely pic!!


It’s such a perfect combo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*FOR ALL YOU MINI GUSTO LOVERS:*

The cheapest place to buy pods is Juicy Joes - they go for R115 per pod.


----------



## Hooked

Out and about with my Mini Gusto at Reload, Flamingo Square, Tableview

Delicious brunch of avo on a bagel - yummmmmy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> Out and about with my Mini Gusto at Reload, Flamingo Square, Tableview
> 
> Delicious brunch of avo on a bagel - yummmmmy!
> View attachment 125826





My all day worker! Love this little thing! Does exactly what is promised

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> View attachment 125832
> 
> My all day worker! Love this little thing! Does exactly what is promised



Yep it truly is a winner. I tried the Twisp Cue for the first time a few days ago and the Gusto Mini beats it *by far*!!!!!!!!!!! Just a pity that the pods are so expensive. I use mine only when I'm out and about so that I don't have to carry juice with me.


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> Yep it truly is a winner. I tried the Twisp Cue for the first time a few days ago and the Gusto Mini beats it *by far*!!!!!!!!!!! Just a pity that the pods are so expensive. I use mine only when I'm out and about so that I don't have to carry juice with me.


And how are you liking the Eco in comparison @Hooked ?


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> Yep it truly is a winner. I tried the Twisp Cue for the first time a few days ago and the Gusto Mini beats it *by far*!!!!!!!!!!! Just a pity that the pods are so expensive. I use mine only when I'm out and about so that I don't have to carry juice with me.


I also tried the cue, I can’t get enough of the gusto neither can it be beaten in my opinion...

I tried the breeze also and wasn’t bad but no gusto! The hit I get off of this device is untouchable for me currently and it’s become a necessary carry around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> I also tried the cue, I can’t get enough of the gusto neither can it be beaten in my opinion...
> 
> I tried the breeze also and wasn’t bad but no gusto! The hit I get off of this device is untouchable for me currently and it’s become a necessary carry around.



I see Sir Vape has a new pod device - a refillable one of 2ml, but I wouldn't even try it.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hooked said:


> Yep it truly is a winner. I tried the Twisp Cue for the first time a few days ago and the Gusto Mini beats it *by far*!!!!!!!!!!! Just a pity that the pods are so expensive. I use mine only when I'm out and about so that I don't have to carry juice with me.



This was my main problem @Hooked the price of pods makes a very cheap and brilliant device a very expensive to run device.

I was averaging a pod every 2 days so 3 and a half pods a week. @ R120 a pod thats R420 a week x 4 weeks R1680 a month.
This is the only con with this device.

And i know some might say i only use it when i go out or in the evenings so i dont waist as many pods but that is a negative because we are limiting ourselves to usage because of the fact of pod prices.

But it is a brilliant device and gives a really nice satisfying vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

